# As The Tremec Turns



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Rec'd a call from the service guy. They have my tranny pulled and dissected. They are to make a repair or replace determination tomorrow. 

When I asked if it is a warranty issue, he stated "Yes, most likely."

I asked what caused it. "We're not exactly sure yet."

Ah, Mr. Goodwrench.

So...all I _really_ got for sure out of the conversation is that something is obviously very wrong, and that it's going to be quite a few more days.


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

What happened, I was gone for a while and missed the important stuff?


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Nevermind, I caught the thread where you explained what happened. Good luck with the warrantee.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Groucho said:


> So...all I _really_ got for sure out of the conversation is that something is obviously very wrong, and that it's going to be quite a few more days.


Now is the conclusion that "something is obviously very wrong" based on your training as an engineer, on the specific training Mr. Goodwrench got so he could be Mr. Goodwrench, or just a hunch?

I think it is a combination of the first two, and has nothing to do with hunches. arty:

I think the "few more days" is just a hunch and wishful thinking because a few usually is under say five or six. what was the movie where the bad ****** asked "what is a plethora" . exactly what is a few. I think it is more than a couple, but less than a dozen. :rofl:


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

Tom said:


> Now is the conclusion that "something is obviously very wrong" based on your training as an engineer, on the specific training Mr. Goodwrench got so he could be Mr. Goodwrench, or just a hunch?
> 
> I think it is a combination of the first two, and has nothing to do with hunches. arty:
> 
> I think the "few more days" is just a hunch and wishful thinking because a few usually is under say five or six. what was the movie where the bad ****** asked "what is a plethora" . exactly what is a few. I think it is more than a couple, but less than a dozen. :rofl:


Hmmm....I know I remember that quote. For some reason Chevy Chase comes to mind, maybe Three Amigos or Vacation??


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

a plethora of pinatas?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Tom said:


> Now is the conclusion that "something is obviously very wrong" based on your training as an engineer, on the specific training Mr. Goodwrench got so he could be Mr. Goodwrench, or just a hunch?


My conclusion is based on the fact that Mr. Goodwrench has twice pegged my BS detector....and it's clear that they haven't a clue WTF happened yet. I'm betting on bearing failure...but I wanna know _why_. You guys should care as well, because my Holden is one of the highest-mileage ones here in the US......I don't post this stuff for sympathy, I post it to share information with The Brotherhood of the Goat.

It's also based on hope...which is admittedly a stupid thing to base _anything_ on. Driving this POS Pontiac Vibe buzzbox loaner to work every day is really getting old. It may be a well built little crappy car, but the fact remains that it has _one-third_ the HP of my car and is quite possibly the most _boring_ vehicle I have ever driven. Boredom is bad whem you spend four hours a day in your car.

On the plus side, I'm going to have them replace the clutch while they have the tranny pulled. Also, it looks like this incident has allowed me to clear the decks with wifey for my buying a Triumph Trophy motorcycle later this year... :cool


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

OK...just got off the phone with the dealer.

They are warranting this problem and replacing the entire transmission. This is a good thing, as this is a $3000+ part.

arty: 

Failure mode appears to be the tail bearing going out first, which precipitated much nastiness & chaos therein. I communicated my concern about a unabused transmission going buh-bye at only 31,000 miles, and asked if they could fill the housing with synthetic fluid. However, they will not put anything but GM-approved fluid back in the transmission...and as far as I can tell only the Redline Dextron II synthetic has the GM approval number...not the Dextron III replacement. Looks like I'll have to make the switcheroo on my own.

They are delivering the car back to me with the B&M shifter installed on the housing. They should have the new transmission Tuesday.


----------



## Palmer (Sep 23, 2004)

Congratulations on your victory! :cheers


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Yes, I am happy for you too. I only hope you had a defective transmission and there isnt some design flaw.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

JMVorbeck said:


> Yes, I am happy for you too. I only hope you had a defective transmission and there isnt some design flaw.


That's what I'm a hopin'.

A good dose of synthetic can only help.

I'm also getting a pair of the Aeroforce Interceptor gauges on a center pod:










They read the data stream right from the OBD II port...that way I can monitor most of the general parameters...


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Does the ECM monitor trans temp on the M6? (Is there a temp sensor on this tranny?)


----------



## NoBMWforME (Apr 12, 2005)

*VIBE Mods*

Groucho:

I am so glad this has been resolved in your favor....I was afraid this would have turned into a thread about Mods to your Vibe loaner!!!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

JMVorbeck said:


> Does the ECM monitor trans temp on the M6? (Is there a temp sensor on this tranny?)


Good question, actually.

I'm calling Aeroforce to confirm.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

31k on an adult driven car with tons of highway miles.

I hope it is an isolated instance. i will have 25k on my car when the lease and warranty expire. makes me think twice about buying it at the end.

weighing the purchase of a used acura mdx against the lease of a new buick rendezvous ultra. scary thing is the acura is winning. autoshow in motion should not have had me compare the 40k acura to the 30k buick when i asked to try the 40k buick and the bonehead kid sait that car was a static display.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Glad the farce was with you, I am.  

Who wrote "adult driven" ? :willy: 

I know you bang the gears like the rest of us... Now stop droppin that clutch at six grand, ya hear :rofl:


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

Groucho said:


> OK...just got off the phone with the dealer.
> 
> They are warranting this problem and replacing the entire transmission. This is a good thing, as this is a $3000+ part.
> 
> ...


Synchromesh transmission fluid is designed for certain manual transaxles and transmission used by General Motors and Chrysler corporations. It provides excellent oxidation stability, low temperature performance, excellent synchronizer performance and superior compatibility with yellow metals such as bronze, brass and copper components found in manual transaxles and transmissions. Synchromesh fluid is specifically formulated for transmissions used by General Motors and may be identified by GM part No. 12345349.


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Does the ECM monitor trans temp on the M6? (Is there a temp sensor on this tranny?)


No....


----------



## Roadmaster (Jun 17, 2005)

Groucho, could you possibly send me a private message about your transmission replacement. 

I'm getting very angry about by transmission problems and I really can't stand waiting any longer. I've been having some peaceful yet forceful conversations with GM Service about the problem. 

Thing is no one is telling me when I will get my car back. 

Thank you,

Dustin


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

silvergoat05 said:


> No....



All those wires for a CAGS solenoid, and not a single thermocouple for transmission fluid temperature?

:confused


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Glad it's a full warrantee Groucho.


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

Boy oh boy, Groucho,
You are one lucky bastard. :cheers You get a whole transmission replaced (that had an aftermarket shifter on it) and I can't get a ****ing alignment on a 12k mile car. :shutme 

BTW, what did the clutch look like (feel like) that you are having it replaced???


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

Groucho,
There is a lot of confusion about the synchromesh transmission fluid in the Corvette Community. This fluid is suitable for the C4 Corvette and in fact AMSOIL just came out with a specific fluid for this market, the AMSOIL Synthetic Synchromesh Transmission Fluid (5w30).

But, for transmissions requiring a DEXRON III fluid, this is not the appropriate fluid. For DEXRON III applications, I use the AMSOIL ATF. This is what I use in my Z06 on the track.

Glad to hear you got a new tranny out of them. Congrats! :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks for the info, Sub!



JMVorbeck said:


> Does the ECM monitor trans temp on the M6? (Is there a temp sensor on this tranny?)


You guys were right- this from Aeroforce:



> ...no, only because I have yet to see
> any manual car support that parameter. The GTO we
> used for testing was an auto and of course that one
> did display trans. temp.


So, no hurry there.

Looks like my mod money may be starting to re-direct itself towards a two-wheel mode of alternative transport (lusting for a Triumph Sprint ST at the moment, but I'm flakey). This whole episode has been a fairly stinging wake-up call, and has definitely shaken my confidence in the build quality of the GTO. Bummer that my first major failure (and one of the most catastrophic I've heard of on the Holdens) happened on a North American-built component. Think I'll register on the Aussie sites and find out what kind of luck the Mates are having-- I'm sure a few of them have similarly high-mileage Monaros.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

6th gear in my C5 Vette went out at 19,000. GM put in a new tranny under warranty. It was fine after that. I sold my Vette last Thursday, and am now shopping for a GTO, or maybe a GP GXP.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

C5ORGTO said:


> 6th gear in my C5 Vette went out at 19,000. GM put in a new tranny under warranty. It was fine after that. I sold my Vette last Thursday, and am now shopping for a GTO, or maybe a GP GXP.


How much longer did you hang on to the Vette?


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

does anyone know what the Spec is on the diff fluid? what GM puts in? and what a good aftermarket fluid to use is if I intend on racing it on road courses? the reason why im asking is im going to put the Harrop rear end diff cover on.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

Braman'sGTO said:


> does anyone know what the Spec is on the diff fluid? what GM puts in? and what a good aftermarket fluid to use is if I intend on racing it on road courses? the reason why im asking is im going to put the Harrop rear end diff cover on.


Spec (04 and 05):
Use GM Part no. 89021809 Axle lubricant 75W-140. 
Plus 1oz of friction modifier 7098 GM Part no.89021958 

This AMSOIL Severe Gear Lube meets this spec:
AMSOIL Severe Gear Extreme Pressure Synthetic 75w140

I use a sister product of this, the Severe Gear 75w90 (which is the Vette weight) in my Z06 which sees exclusive track use. If you are running your car hard, I highly recommend a very high quality gear lube with high levels of anti-wear additives such as these AMSOIL products.

As a note, these AMSOIL gear lubes come with friction modifier in them. I do not add any friction modifier to my diff and I do not experience chatter. However, if your diff does chatter, AMSOIL recommends adding friction modifer. Only about 1% of my customers use this modifer with AMSOIL gear lubes.
AMSOIL Slip-Lock Differential Additive

If you plan on changing your own, this will also come in handy:
AMSOIL Hand Pump
:cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Just got a call. Supposedly it's done. We shall see this afternioon, if I can slide out early enough to get it. I may have to wait for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

Groucho said:


> Just got a call. Supposedly it's done. We shall see this afternioon, if I can slide out early enough to get it. I may have to wait for tomorrow morning.


Good luck!!! Hope it is working well. :cheers


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Groucho said:


> My conclusion is based on the fact that Mr. Goodwrench has twice pegged my BS detector....and it's clear that they haven't a clue WTF happened yet. I'm betting on bearing failure...but I wanna know _why_. You guys should care as well, because my Holden is one of the highest-mileage ones here in the US......I don't post this stuff for sympathy, I post it to share information with The Brotherhood of the Goat.
> 
> It's also based on hope...which is admittedly a stupid thing to base _anything_ on. Driving this POS Pontiac Vibe buzzbox loaner to work every day is really getting old. It may be a well built little crappy car, but the fact remains that it has _one-third_ the HP of my car and is quite possibly the most _boring_ vehicle I have ever driven. Boredom is bad whem you spend four hours a day in your car.
> 
> On the plus side, I'm going to have them replace the clutch while they have the tranny pulled. Also, it looks like this incident has allowed me to clear the decks with wifey for my buying a Triumph Trophy motorcycle later this year... :cool


Hey i got a vibe too when my power steering unit went out , must be the top rental car ,aren't they just fun to drive!!!!!!!!ya right


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Got my car back.

Runs like a dream. Shifts are crisp and solid, and reverse even works now.

_Sidenote:_ Immediately after I installed the B&M sport shifter, there was a large cabin vibration that would occur when at ~5000 rpm in second gear...I thought it was a sympathetic resonation between the transmission housing and the car's structure that happened because some damping in the stock shifter was removed.

That sound is gone, though the dealer re-installed the B&M short-throw shifter.

I'm certain I was hearing a symptom of a Tremec in its final throes....the death rattle of a bearing ready to leave this world.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Fantastic. Too bad the dealer barfed all over themselves the first time. Have a great weekend.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Groucho said:


> sympathetic resonation QUOTE]
> 
> Sounds like me trying to explain something technical to my wife :rofl:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

westell said:


> Groucho said:
> 
> 
> > sympathetic resonation QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Tuxedo Mask (Sep 13, 2004)

I read the same posts on ls1gto.com. That's weird.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Tuxedo Mask said:


> I read the same posts on ls1gto.com. That's weird.



Not weird.

I post there too.

You see...if I post at both places, the posts will be pretty similar.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

i thought there were two guys calling themself groucho with yellow 04s. silly me.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho glad to hear you got her back! And just a side note..... my tranny now grinds in reverse........ I'll be damned if I'm gonna drive a Vibe.....


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> Groucho glad to hear you got her back! And just a side note..... my tranny now grinds in reverse........ I'll be damned if I'm gonna drive a Vibe.....


Not to worry-- I know a guy who works for dealer...


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Not to worry-- I know a guy who works for dealer...


Hehehe, so do I.... :cool


----------

